# Slip Clutch, John Deer 606 cutter



## getsmart (Apr 6, 2021)

I need a new holder ( AW20476 ) for my clutch. I broke the spline gear that is on the tip of the clutch holder. Number 11 on the schematic. It is a spendy part at just under $1,000. Now how do I remove the holder? It looks like it is on a bushing and feels like a bearing because it spins so freely. Do I heat it and try to pound it off? I definitely do not want to break anything else. Or do I need to take to a shop and have it pressed off and then press the new one back in place?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello getsmart, 

Can you fit an aftermarket slip clutch like illustrated below in place your existing unit:









FD1 PTO Slip Clutch-1-3/8


Use this PTO slip clutch to save wear and tear on your gear box. This slip clutch has a 1-3/8 inch male and female ends and works on PTO shafts up to series 6.




www.agrisupply.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello getsmart,
> 
> Can you fit an aftermarket slip clutch like illustrated below in place your existing unit:
> 
> ...


Unless you really want to 'bleed green' (I don't), that is exactly what I'd do. I'd entirely remove the JD slip clutch and put the Weasler slip clutch in it's place. TSC sells them (usually in stock) as well. Learned long ago that if it's green it costs appreciably more.


----------



## getsmart (Apr 6, 2021)

I will check to drive shaft size and see what it would take to adapt it to an aftermarket slip clutch. First I have to figure out how to get the holder off of the shaft. Thank you.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Pop the zerk, remove the detent ball, soak the euchered stub with PBlaster or ATF/acetone, let it sit a day and whack it off. Don't matter if the gearbox input shaft is splined or smooth. Splined is easier but smooth will require a cross drill and bolt to secure it. All gearbox shafts are either ASAE or metric and Weasler has clutches to fit them all.


----------



## getsmart (Apr 6, 2021)

There were 8 balls in there that kept the holder in place. After soaking several times they all feel out and the holder came off with some taps. Thank you.
Now to figure out if the aftermarket will fit on the gear box shaft.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Measure the diameter of the input shaft and purchase accordingly. JD didn't build the gearbox, it's outsourced anyway.


----------



## getsmart (Apr 6, 2021)

Thank you for you help. Weasler does not make a clutch that fits this 19-spline or the 1" shaft ahead of it. Looks like I spend $1000 or sell the 606 for scrap.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

For a lot less than 1000 bucks you could replace the right angle gearbox with a 100 horse unit and then add the weasler. 

ASC has in their catalog a 100 horse 6 spline x 6 spline for $318.00 #89752 and the slip clutch for $134.99 #31953. Less than 1/2 the JD part and you get a new gearbox too. I know what I'd do. Candidly, I don't care for the JD design anyway. You can always rattle can it green if you desire. No one will ever know the difference.


----------



## getsmart (Apr 6, 2021)

I am not sold on green as the mower and a 2950 tractor are the only Deere I own. However, once I go down the gear box road, then I have to make sure the mower/stump jumper will fit on the new vertical spline. I will look into it more. Thank you.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Measure the diameter of the input shaft and purchase accordingly. JD didn't build the gearbox, it's outsourced anyway.


Are you 100% sure JD didn't manufacture their own gearboxes in '78-'88?? I think they manufactured their gearboxes back in that era. To utilize original blade carrier the gearbox would need the correct size splined shaft. JD offered an option for a shear bolt assembly that should fit your cutter.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/73653/referrer/navigation/pgId/118439




https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/73653/referrer/navigation/pgId/98902


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

They could have but, still worth looking at and measuring anyway. Why I don't own anything green. A replacement gearbox is hundreds cheaper than the JD slip clutch anyway.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Do you actually think Kubota parts are substantially cheaper than JD parts? I'm not carrying a torch for JD because I own several different colors of tractors & implements. IMHO all parts are high no matter whose name is on the package


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Of course not. All OEM parts are high (and getting higher). My reference was to aftermarket parts (ASC and Weasler), not oem stuff. Now on filters, OEM Kubota and say Wix or Baldwin are very close in price and if you want to you can pay more for K&N. Some Kubota stuff is insane like the rubber floor mat for my open station, 125 smackers but I paid it because I knew it would fit with minimal hassle and for 125 smackers it don't even come with push pins. It does come with a molded in Kubota logo. Don't ever try to buy a OEM Kubota seat unless you have more money that a Democrat. Those plastic covered Kubota logo'd seats start at 300 bucks and go up and that is no suspension either. Replaced mine with a nice Cordura one from Rural King on sale for under a hundred and got a new K&M low pro suspension for an additional 100 bucks. 10 times the Kubota seat in comfort and much better adjustable suspension to boot.

Parts like tie rods and engine parts I stick with OEM because I know they fit.

If it was my shredder, I'd pull the gearbox and determine what the output was and if the stump jumper plate would fit or not and if not, I'd machine the attachment point to fit or get a new plate and blades and still be ahead cost wise.

I own some green stuff too and believe me, it pains me to deal with JD. They are extremely proud of anything painted green including the repainted green Kuhn rakes.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I randomly picked 2 tractors similar in size. New 22.5 GPM hyd pump for a '08-'12 JD 5093E is $999.44 New 17 GPM hyd pump for '13-'16 Kubota M9960 is $1417.20 or M9000 is $1389.96 So JD doesn't always have the highest priced parts!!! I have no problem acquiring JD or Kubota parts. I just open up the appropriate parts catalog, look up desired part #S & order them to be shipped or picked up.
As I stated earlier I'm not defending JD just proving you should perform some research before posting statements


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First off, I never said Kubota parts were cheaper because they aren't. Secondly, it has nothing to do with his shredder and the fact that it has a proprietary gearbox and slip clutch. All I did was give him an alternative. Nothing more. My only comparitive comment concerned filters and Kubota OEM filters are competitively priced with WIX and Baldwin. Why I use them and always have.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe you didn't actually state JD parts were higher than Kubota but some of your statements imply that JD parts are higher than many other brands of parts.

Such as your statements of [/quote]Unless you really want to 'bleed green' (I don't), Learned long ago that if it's green it costs appreciably more. They are extremely proud of anything painted green [/quote]
I'll bet you JD's hyd filter(AR75603) @ $10.47 is about reasonable as a comparable Wix & definitely cheaper than Kubota hyd filers for my M7040
Oh well I wish you the best, Jim


----------



## SCRyan (Oct 22, 2021)

getsmart said:


> I need a new holder ( AW20476 ) for my clutch. I broke the spline gear that is on the tip of the clutch holder. Number 11 on the schematic. It is a spendy part at just under $1,000. Now how do I remove the holder? It looks like it is on a bushing and feels like a bearing because it spins so freely. Do I heat it and try to pound it off? I definitely do not want to break anything else. Or do I need to take to a shop and have it pressed off and then press the new one back in place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any way you could recount the spline? I am in the same situation as you but can only find 20spline slip clutches. Mine is at the hunting property out of state so I’m trying to get the correct parts before I return. Thank you!


----------



## getsmart (Apr 6, 2021)

I will recount the spline. I ended up purchasing the $1000 clutch holder. It was easy to install and now it works fine. I also received a tip from a mechanic to loosen the clutch nut (#7) after each season so that rust will not seize the clutch plates to the clutch disks. Thanks again everyone for the input.


----------



## getsmart (Apr 6, 2021)

The spline is 21.


----------



## Bill Stoen (8 mo ago)

getsmart said:


> There were 8 balls in there that kept the holder in place. After soaking several times they all feel out and the holder came off with some taps. Thank you.
> Now to figure out if the aftermarket will fit on the gear box shaft.


AH!!!! THE TRUTH! now I can work on machining mine, clutch shaft died on mine too, 8 roller balls dropping out makes sense, now, I cam see them but didn't know those held the shaft into the clutch housing...


----------

